# This seems too overwhelming for something to replace a book.



## CoffeeCat (Sep 13, 2010)

http://vimeo.com/15142335

While some of the abilities seem fun, I think it gets away from the story/article too much. I think I'd find the features more of a distraction then an enhancement.

What does everyone else think?


----------



## opuscroakus (Aug 7, 2010)

I think they're referring to an enhanced eBook, in which the digital book contains author interviews, video blogs, book trailers, etc.  We've been having this very discussion on an eBook newslist to which I belong, and one person said they were exicted about this prospect, that we were on the cusp of something grand.  I had to flatly disagree with her, based on my following assumptions:

1.  Right now, with Kindle being the leader in eBook device sales (and with 30% of the market share last quarter, which is unprecedented), Kindle doesn't even have colour capability, let alone the ability to play videos or movie trailers based on the original book.

2.  As far as I know, neither Blackberry or Nook have these capabilities, either.

3.  More obscure devices, such as iPod, can't play this enhanced version, either.

4.  PCs and MACs, while having the ability to play these enhanced DVDs, are not the most popular viewing platform because I don't know many who will actually sit through reading an entire book while at the computer, which, to me, sort of defeats the portability afforded us through portable devices and smartphones.

5.  I don't know too many people who will actually pay close to hardcover price for these enhanced books, based solely on my reasons above--that the technology has not kept up with the changing market.  And until that happens, I don't see these things catching on anytime soon.


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

I have to say that none of that interests me, makes everything overly complicated. I just want a basic book but in electronic form.


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

It's a bit like phones, they went from just being call out / answer + address list to complete do-everything devices.

I still like my simple phone


----------



## CoffeeCat (Sep 13, 2010)

Selcien said:


> I have to say that none of that interests me, makes everything overly complicated. I just want a basic book but in electronic form.


I agree. I personally don't have a need for all that stuff.


----------

